# Can somebody help me with this



## Shippoinabag

I'm having trouble with getting a straight answer, I leave from Sacramento to Lancaster CA. I have two backpacks a with basically just clothing ,plastic Bag of personal stuff and two skateboard decks (they're really not that big) is this okay to take??? I've been stressing about this all day.


----------



## CCC1007

If you can handle both, no problem...


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The plastic bag of stuff might be an issue.


----------



## Everydaymatters

How big is the plastic bag?


----------



## caravanman

Can you maybe go to a thrift store and buy an old large suitcase? It might be easier to hide most all your stuff in that?

I don't want to give wrong info, but when I departed Sacramento recently, I just sat outside near the tracks, and then walked out to my train when it was due, so no station staff checked my baggage... You can get to the rear (platform side) of the station from the light rail (H Street) area.

Ed.


----------



## BCL

Theoretically it should present no problem, but it might violate the letter of the carry on rules since you're mentioning five separate items. You limit is supposed to be two carry on and two personal items. In reality they usually don't care if you can get it all on and there's room for it. If you could somehow consolidate it into larger pieces, you should be good to go no matter what. Your only concern is if you run into an absolute stickler for the rules. Good luck with that.


----------



## Maglev

As others have mentioned, I would re-pack the plastic bag into something secure that would maybe also accommodate the skateboard decks (to be within the limit for number of pieces). Here is an excerpt from Amtrak's Baggage Policy:



> Unsuitable containers like plastic containers, trash bags, containers that let sharp/pointed items protrude, or containers that cannot securely hold their contents or prevent exposure to weather will not be accepted.


----------



## BCL

Maglev said:


> As others have mentioned, I would re-pack the plastic bag into something secure that would maybe also accommodate the skateboard decks (to be within the limit for number of pieces). Here is an excerpt from Amtrak's Baggage Policy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsuitable containers like plastic containers, trash bags, containers that let sharp/pointed items protrude, or containers that cannot securely hold their contents or prevent exposure to weather will not be accepted.
Click to expand...

I get what that's saying, but for the most part that description is directed towards checked-in baggage or stuff that must be stowed away with other baggage. Checked in baggage might be subject to being on a baggage cart in the rain or could fall apart with typical baggage handling.

If you're bringing it on yourself and can take care of it property, I don't thinking bringing a plastic bag on board is a problem. I've seen plenty of that over the years. They're certainly not going to take a plastic bag as checked in baggage.


----------



## zephyr17

There will be Thruway bus from Bakersfield to Lancaster. The luggage space in the passenger compartment is very limited, and most items will go in the luggage hold under the bus. I really wonder if they'll allow that bag in the luggage hold.


----------



## BCL

zephyr17 said:


> There will be Thruway bus from Bakersfield to Lancaster. The luggage space in the passenger compartment is very limited, and most items will go in the luggage hold under the bus. I really wonder if they'll allow that bag in the luggage hold.


If it fits in the overhead or can be carried in the seat, I don't see what the problem would be.


----------



## zephyr17

BCL said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be Thruway bus from Bakersfield to Lancaster. The luggage space in the passenger compartment is very limited, and most items will go in the luggage hold under the bus. I really wonder if they'll allow that bag in the luggage hold.
> 
> 
> 
> If it fits in the overhead or can be carried in the seat, I don't see what the problem would be.
Click to expand...

That is the big "if". The amount of room available inside the passenger compartment of the bus is much more limited than onboard the train. Room in the overhead is very limited. "Carried in a seat" implies that the trash bag full of clothes is occupying a seat, which is problematic if the bus is full, so I would amend that to "carry in your lap". In my own experience, luggage I carry onboard a train goes in the luggage compartment in on a bus, and I only carry relatively small personal items (CPAP machine, daypack) with me on a bus.

If it was train only and no bus involved, I would say it probably would not be an issue.

I am envisioning one of the relatively big, black trash bags, so it really all depends on size.


----------



## BCL

zephyr17 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be Thruway bus from Bakersfield to Lancaster. The luggage space in the passenger compartment is very limited, and most items will go in the luggage hold under the bus. I really wonder if they'll allow that bag in the luggage hold.
> 
> 
> 
> If it fits in the overhead or can be carried in the seat, I don't see what the problem would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the big "if". The amount of room available inside the passenger compartment of the bus is much more limited than onboard the train. Room in the overhead is very limited. "Carried in a seat" implies that the trash bag full of clothes is occupying a seat, which is problematic if the bus is full, so I would amend that to "carry in your lap". In my own experience, luggage I carry onboard a train goes in the luggage compartment in on a bus, and I only carry relatively small personal items (CPAP machine, daypack) with me on a bus.
> 
> If it was train only and no bus involved, I would say it probably would not be an issue.
> 
> I am envisioning one of the relatively big, black trash bags, so it really all depends on size.
Click to expand...

What I'm thinking is that if it can be compressed into the overhead space, all is fine and dandy. I've seen the overheads on the VanHool buses used around here, and I can't imagine that a plastic bag can't be squeezed in. Or the possibility of just placing the skateboards in a bag, somehow tying them together, and then holding onto them. Heck - if there's some way to keep it from slipping, I'm sure that the boards can be tied together and placed in the hold. The OP said they're just decks, so it's easy enough to just strap them together.


----------



## Lonestar648

These days a big black trash bag might look suspicious. I know Goodwill has backpacks and duffel bags, strongly suggest one of those.


----------

